# "Hilfe"Pohtos ins forum reintun wie geht das brauche dringenst hlife



## Trout killer (13. Januar 2004)

Hi Boardies ,
Hab ne echt blöde Frage wie kann ich Pohtos in dieses Forum
rein tun in einem Beitrag zum Beispiel brauche schnell eine Antwort bitte bitte bitte
Gruß TRout killer


----------



## Nick_A (13. Januar 2004)

Hi Trout killer #h

schau doch mal auf dieser Seite unten oder oben rechts...da steht "Antworten" (rechts neben dem Button "neues Thema"). 

Diesen drücken und dann geht eine neue Seite auf in der Du Deinen Text, etc. reinstellen kannst...wenn Du etwas nach unten scrollst, dann siehst Du ein Leeres Feld mit der Bezeichnung "Datei anhängen"...hier auf "Durchsuchen" klicken, Dein Bild auswählen und wenn du mit dem Text fertig bist, dann auf den Button "Antworten" drücken!

Wenn Dein Bild jetzt nicht zu groß war, dann wird dieses Bild Deiner Nachricht angefügt...so, das war´s dann aber auch! GANZ EINFACH! Einfach mal ausprobieren!  :m

Grüssle #h
Robert


----------



## Trout killer (13. Januar 2004)

*21570552*

Dank für denn Rat muss gleich ausprobieren

Viele GRüße TRout killer


----------



## ZwinckerEd (13. Januar 2004)

@ Trout killer, Nick_A
Muss ich auch gleich ausprobieren, wollte auch schonmal das selbe fragen. Ist ein Bild von mir als ich noch längere Haare hatte. 
:q


----------



## Nick_A (13. Januar 2004)

Hi ZwinkerEd #h

ich weiss nicht warum ... aber irgendwie siehst Du auf dem Foto ein bischen dämlich aus!  :q

Kann es sein, dass Du deswegen "hinter Gittern"/in einer geschlossenen Anstalt bist?  :m


----------



## ZwinckerEd (13. Januar 2004)

...geschlossene Anstalt??? Na ich weiss nicht! 
Mir ham sie immer gesagt es wäre zu meiner eigenen Sicherheit weil ich so "besonders" sei. :z 



#h  Ed


----------

